# Best Unlimited Broadband providers in Australia/melbourne?



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

Why is broadband(ADSL) in australia so expensive? Where can I get a cheap unlimited connection?

If I dont have a phone line what should I do?

This is in (melbourne)
Cheers


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pan said:


> Why is broadband(ADSL) in australia so expensive? Where can I get a cheap unlimited connection?
> 
> If I dont have a phone line what should I do?
> 
> ...


Check the below link for details. You can check the various ISPs ranking & details on the right hand side

Broadband Choice

Regards
satpal


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with Satpal since whirlpool is where I made my recent decision to change and it will give you options for your area (or the area you are moving to). 

Melbourne should still have lots of options since out here in regional South Australia we are more limited (at the moment). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Pan said:


> Why is broadband(ADSL) in australia so expensive? Where can I get a cheap unlimited connection?
> 
> If I dont have a phone line what should I do?
> 
> ...


Because its the 80's
Get Naked DSL... most providers provide this.....

I use TPG and they have been the bomb (Best in the Melbourne area)
ADSL Internet Broadband ISP - ADSL2 ADSL2+ Naked DSL Mobile VoIP


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, capping usage sure is a concept from the 80's. Will the NBN expand consumer choices? When?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

riversandlakes said:


> Yeah, capping usage sure is a concept from the 80's. Will the NBN expand consumer choices? When?


When the Aussie public wake from their slumber.....


----------

